
Magnusvw/hollywoodr - GitHub - jjude
https://github.com/magnusvw/hollywoodr
======
teyc
Haha this is funny. Here's a demo:

[http://www.redmountainsw.com/wordpress/2012/01/29/listing-
ne...](http://www.redmountainsw.com/wordpress/2012/01/29/listing-network-
interfaces-on-android-with-kawa/#iamabastard)

------
rehashed
A demo would be nice!

